# Hardware Error 773 !!!!!



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

I am so pissed, I don't know whether to scream, break something, cry. Or all of the above!

R15-500.

Why would the receiver decide to reformat itself, with no user approval first? Part of me thinks DirecTV sent it a reformat instruction on purpose!!!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

WalkGood said:


> I am so pissed, I don't know whether to scream, break something, cry. Or all of the above!
> 
> R15-500.
> 
> Why would the receiver decide to reformat itself, with no user approval first? Part of me thinks DirecTV sent it a reformat instruction on purpose!!!


Those receivers are very old and dying quickly.
I had one die in the summer of 2012.
Call DirecTV and tell them you would like for it to be replaced.


----------



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Call DirecTV and tell them you would like for it to be replaced.


I also have the Genie and a mini. I kept the R15 (which I own) because it HAD some kids shows recorded that are not shown any more.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

WalkGood said:


> I also have the Genie and a mini. I kept the R15 (which I own) because it HAD some kids shows recorded that are not shown any more.


I hear you and understand.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Interesting. How were you able to keep your R15 SD DVR? It's not compatible with the Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) setup required by the Genie DVR.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Not Knowing What other Receivers and Tuners he has installed - He could have a SWM 8 or a SWM 16 installed and have it connected to a legacy port - More likely (or) perhaps it was not reconnected at all and result is the format for lost activation? from D* Signal


----------



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

I own the R15 and 18" dish, so it was left activated on my account. Pay $6 a month fee. Had to get a bigwig supervisor to specify that the Genie installer NOT remove the old dish nor the R15. Done about 5 months ago.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

WalkGood said:


> I own the R15 and 18" dish, so it was left activated on my account. Pay $6 a month fee. Had to get a bigwig supervisor to specify that the Genie installer NOT remove the old dish nor the R15. Done about 5 months ago.


Ahh, that makes sense. Sounds like your R15's hard drive is dying. Bummer.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

R15s are fairly old, they precede the R16 which has been out for several years. Hard drives do die, and it sounds like the time came for yours unfortunately.

If you want to keep an SD DVR, you will probably have to upgrade to an R16 for 2 reasons. First there may not be any R15s available. Second, the R16 can run an SWM, which is what the rest of your system is using, and DirecTV isn't supposed to allow/support hybrid systems. Or, you might just upgrade to an HD DVR for that location. Same recurring cost.


----------



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

I posted above, I have a genie and a mini. I kept my OWNED R15 because of recordings. Kids shows that are no longer airing.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

"owning" a DVR does not makes it immune to breaking. That is a part of their life cycle


----------



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

Owning it isn't a magic wand?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You do have the option of replacing the hard drive in your R15. It isn't hard to do. You will obviously lose the previous recordings, but could restore the R15 to serviceable status by doing that.


----------



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

It's value to me is severely reduced now that the recordings are gone. Since I have a Genie & a mini, I won't be using this R15 at all.


----------

